# Training With a new born?



## Silent (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife and i are expecting our son in the next coming weeks. So things will obviously get a bit different free time wise. 

The problem im running into is this: I am going to be working 4 nights a week (in a row) 7 pm- 7 am. she works the typical 8 am-5 pm. We did this on purpose so we wouldn't have to pay a babysitter or daycare. I'm not going to have the time or energy to work out on those 4 work days with having to wake up randomly to feed him and what not through out the day and then going in for my 12 hour shift.  

my hopeful plan: i want to do 3 day full body plan. and right now it looks like this

Day 1: Back/Shoulders
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: Chest/ Arms 

mixing in abs and such in there.

it will be 3 days in a row since thats how my schedule works out. Is this a wise path to go? or should i look into other workouts/routines or times.

im 29 years old
186 pounds pretty out of shape. 
5'11"
my job is active and on the feet the whole shift minus breaks. Any help or thoughts at all or from people who are going through this as well would be great.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 18, 2014)

If you're out of shape, anything you can do at this point is a positive thing.  Having a baby will definitely have an impact on your training schedule.  I can also tell you the gym is a great place to go work off some of the stress of dealing with a child as well so if there is time you could hit the gym, you'll make it happen during the week.

Can you describe some of the movements you would be performing on Days 1-3?


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 18, 2014)

Bench press the baby.
Squat the baby
Dead lift the baby

Call it a day and take a nap


----------



## DF (Aug 18, 2014)

If that's what fits right now just deal with it.  It's a whole lot better than doing nothing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 18, 2014)

I train 3x per week. No big deal.

Monday Squat
Wednesday Bench
Friday deadlift

Then accessories for each day to really beat up the muscles.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 18, 2014)

Again

This is why everyone needs the perfect pushup and the shakeweight


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't see an issue with it, you might feel tired sometimes but if you want it, you will have to push through that...

and welcome


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just went through this with my son. I would say don't have any "planned plan". When ever u can go, go. I guarantee there is time for u to get it in more than u think. Yes u r gonna be stretched thin and on the move constantly, but welcome to bein a daddy! If u only got a hour so b it. On the days u have more time work longer. Use all ur time wisley.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats on the new born


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow, SFG just put us all to shame by being the only one to congratulate the man on just having a baby.  Congrats Silent!


----------



## RJ (Aug 19, 2014)

531 2 day program. get in, get out, and still get strong. 

Focus your attention on your family. Keep momma happy and it will all work out. You're not trying to win the Olympia. Don't take this time for granted. Enjoy every second of it. if you get a little soft, who gives a shit? Enjoy it. Lost time with your family you never get back. You have all the time in the world to work out. Don't make lifting your first priority. 

btw, this is just general advice, not saying you were gonna do any of this. mlp

And congrats. Having kids is the best. Well.... besides anal.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 19, 2014)

RJ said:


> 531 2 day program. get in, get out, and still get strong.
> 
> Focus your attention on your family. Keep momma happy and it will all work out. You're not trying to win the Olympia. Don't take this time for granted. Enjoy every second of it. if you get a little soft, who gives a shit? Enjoy it. Lost time with your family you never get back. You have all the time in the world to work out. Don't make lifting your first priority.
> 
> ...



fixed that for you.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 19, 2014)

I hope your kid sleeps man. Congrats on the blessing but man you will be tired. I have the same schedule as you do and my wife used to work during the days. It came down her having to quit after the second baby because our daughter doesn't sleep. I hope the scheduled works out but as you child gets older it will be impossible to keep it up. You are going to have to see who makes more money and adjust accordingly. 

That being said I find an hour after each shift to get a quick workout in and it kept me in somewhat decentshape still.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 19, 2014)

Seems like they wouldn't be a good lifting partner. I'd wait til they were at least 5. "Come spot me bruh."


----------



## stonetag (Aug 19, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Bench press the baby.
> Squat the baby
> Dead lift the baby
> 
> Call it a day and take a nap


 As the baby grows, your lifting poundage goes up. Congrats and welcome first of all, second, 3x a week can be very productive. What was mentioned about your commitment holds true, you put in the effort to WO, and make things happen. A lot of folks here scratch out time to get in a WO, no excuses. Find motivation where you can (baby boy), and get after it!


----------

